

Newly Released Aerial Photos of World Trade Center on 9/11 - mattmaroon
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/02/10/nyregion/20100210-WORLDTRADE_index.html

======
bd_at_rivenhill
Brings back some memories. I was working in midtown, but my apartment was 3
blocks South of the trade center. I got back home about an hour after the
collapse, and the way I've always described the scene was that it looked like
a volcano had erupted because of all of the ash everywhere. The 7th picture in
the series is really incredible in showing how big that cloud of ash was when
the second tower went down.

------
DanHulton
Man, I never understood before the problems they must have faced just with
people nearby watching and suffering from dust and ash inhalation. It COATED
BLOCKS.

------
georgecmu
Also already posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1115572>

------
mattmaroon
Perhaps a bit too off-topic but extremely interesting.

